# Apple Watch AND Traditional Watch?



## awyeah

I'm considering purchasing an Apple Watch. I've held off because I really like traditional watches. For me, a traditional watch is as much a style accessory as it is a way to check the time.

Currently, I wear a Fitbit Charge 3 on my left wrist and a regular watch on my right (I'm left-handed). This seems acceptable to me because I think of the fitbit as a fitness and sleep tracker and not a watch.

Does anyone do this with an Apple Watch? Would it look stupid?


----------



## enkidu

awyeah said:


> I'm considering purchasing an Apple Watch. I've held off because I really like traditional watches. For me, a traditional watch is as much a style accessory as it is a way to check the time.
> 
> Currently, I wear a Fitbit Charge 3 on my left wrist and a regular watch on my right (I'm left-handed). This seems acceptable to me because I think of the fitbit as a fitness and sleep tracker and not a watch.
> 
> Does anyone do this with an Apple Watch? Would it look stupid?


<raises both hands/> I do. I'd tried Apple watches from the first, but it never worked well enough to make it a true daily wear watch. But, when I upgraded to the AW4, it worked well enough to wear every day. I'm right handed and wear a traditional watch on my left and my Apple Watch on my right. Most people never notice. Watch shop people notice of course, and my SO is less than pleased about my double wristing my watches, but it's hardly the worst thing I could be doing. I only have one shot of both wrists, taken with a timer with my phone held under my chin.

99% people won't notice. Of those who do notice, 99% won't care. Believe me, as long as you aren't wearing dirty underwear as a mask, no one will think you look stupid.

BTW I'm sure I did look pretty stupid taking this picture.


----------



## awyeah

Well thank you for looking stupid for my edification!


----------



## utzelu

I didn't have the courage to do it with my AW, but did it for a short while with a garmin fitness band, until my wife said "it is infantile". Currentl I just rotate the AW with other watches, based on my needs and moods.


----------



## seanrye

I feel like you can get away with a Fitbit + traditional watch (although it seems like a lot going on there). But, IMHO, Apple Watch + Traditional Watch seems over the top.

Don’t think I’ve ever seen this in the wild but maybe I just haven’t noticed?


----------



## TraserH3

I think it’s how the Apple Watch is presented on the other wrist. Key is to have it on a single band or loop as if it was a bracelet but with a little screen in the middle. People are ok with watch on one wrist and bracelet on the other. 

So no buckle no clasp just a single loop and finally have the Apple Watch on the inside of the wrist.


----------



## TraserH3

enkidu said:


> <raises both hands/> I do. I'd tried Apple watches from the first, but it never worked well enough to make it a true daily wear watch. But, when I upgraded to the AW4, it worked well enough to wear every day. I'm right handed and wear a traditional watch on my left and my Apple Watch on my right. Most people never notice. Watch shop people notice of course, and my SO is less than pleased about my double wristing my watches, but it's hardly the worst thing I could be doing. I only have one shot of both wrists, taken with a timer with my phone held under my chin.
> 
> 99% people won't notice. Of those who do notice, 99% won't care. Believe me, as long as you aren't wearing dirty underwear as a mask, no one will think you look stupid.
> 
> BTW I'm sure I did look pretty stupid taking this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15461032


Nice! Real question is how did u take this picture?


----------



## kokoro

I wear my traditional watch on left wrist and Apple Watch on right.
I use the AW for fitness tracking only ,when telling the time I always check left wrist.
No one bats an eyelid that I’m wear two watches.

I wore a garmin then a polar ignite on my right wrist and someone commented why two watches but with the AW it goes under the radar.
But il be wear two from now on due to the fitness tracker and can workout anytime without worrying I have forgotten my fitness watch.


----------



## enkidu

TraserH3 said:


> Nice! Real question is how did u take this picture?


It's alluded to in the post. It took about six tries of framing then setting the timer using the camera app on the apple watch while holding the phone with my chin and quickly adjusting my hands into position. Now that I have the shot, I'm never doing it again. 😛


----------



## utzelu

Did anyone feels uncomfortable when wearing the watch on the right wrist (or left for lefties). When I did double wristing, it was so uncomfortable mainly due to the skin not being used to and was feeling itchy. It didn’t matter if I wore a normal watch or smart watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> Did anyone feels uncomfortable when wearing the watch on the right wrist (or left for lefties). When I did double wristing, it was so uncomfortable mainly due to the skin not being used to and was feeling itchy. It didn't matter if I wore a normal watch or smart watch.


I think back to when I wore both my AW (steel S0) and my Garmin (Forerunner 425) to compare how they tracked a workout, and it felt like the Garmin was both heavier and bulkier - but a few weeks later, I wondered if my perception of the Garmin was skewed by it being on my non-watch wrist. The Garmin was indeed bulkier, but going by the specs on paper, the steel AW weighed a little bit more.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I wear a conventional watch on one wrist and an Apple Watch on the other. It may look silly to someone who both notices and cares what I wear, but WUS is always telling us that 1) no one notices what you wear, so wear what you want and 2) no one cares what you wear, so wear what you want. If either of those are true, I guess I'm okay. 🤣


----------



## CadillacRich

I think it definitely looks stupid but if you don't care what people think and it makes you happy go for it. I wouldn't think it would look bad with a fitness tracker like a whoop strap since it doesn't display time and really doesn't even look like a watch.


----------



## phubbard

Started doing so during covid. AW5 always-on is excellent and super useful. Calendar, auth, payments, notifications, fitness. Recommend it. 

No pic yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vystrcil

I think this is the case for most people. They wouldn't notice. Watch people might, but most won't care. And if they really do care, WHO CARES


----------



## SnakeMan

I have been wearing a Sinn on my left wrist for 13 years and an AppleWatch on my right wrist since May 2015 when they were first released. Occasionally visitors or students ask why I wear two watches.... but most people tend to be looking at the snakes and my fingers rather than my wrists.








Paul Rowley has shared 1 photo with you!







www.flickr.com




As soon as Apple announced their watch I knew I had a use for one. I carry my iPhone in an Otterbox case on my belt and when I'm doing venom extractions I can't reach it... whereas I can very easily read notifications on the watch face and determine if an incoming call is important or not.


----------



## rationaltime

Same thing for surgeons. They can screen their calls and check their 
messages without interrupting their procedure.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## coldbrew

awyeah said:


> I'm considering purchasing an Apple Watch. I've held off because I really like traditional watches. For me, a traditional watch is as much a style accessory as it is a way to check the time.
> 
> Currently, I wear a Fitbit Charge 3 on my left wrist and a regular watch on my right (I'm left-handed). This seems acceptable to me because I think of the fitbit as a fitness and sleep tracker and not a watch.
> 
> Does anyone do this with an Apple Watch? Would it look stupid?


Wondering if you pulled the trigger on the Apple Watch. I wasn't planning to get one but literally just ordered it after some research...

Think I'm going to double wrist after some of the replies here.


----------



## SnakeMan

rationaltime said:


> Same thing for surgeons. They can screen their calls and check their
> messages without interrupting their procedure.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Of course! What a brilliant idea. 
I'm sure that there are plenty of other occupations for which an AppleWatch is really useful.


----------



## CSG

I'd have to wear readers all the time with an apple watch so I don't own one. Also, I'm retired and do most important tasks on my Macbook. I do very few on my iPhone. I'd do none on an apple watch. But to the OP, if you think you need an apple watch, I'd be hard pressed to have a trad watch on one wrist and a tech watch on the other.


----------



## esdunbar

I think it would look silly to wear both. I wear an Inspire 2 (Fitbit) on my dominate wrist and a regular watch on my off hand. The skinny Fitbit does what I need it to do without having a giant Apple Watch on my wrist. I do use my Apple watch when running though because I can stream music without the need to carry my phone. Short of running and other workouts, my Apple Watch isn't worn.


----------



## Lagetickers

I saw a guy with watches on both wrists, the one on the left being an Apple Watch. It really looked good on him, I thought it was stupid at first but it grew on me.


----------



## phubbard

Had to rest the phone on a shelf. My daily now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lu..

Lagetickers said:


> I saw a guy with watches on both wrists, the one on the left being an Apple Watch. It really looked good on him, I thought it was stupid at first but it grew on me.


----------



## TraserH3

Like a baller


----------



## Speedy B

I wanted a GMT Pepsi but got this instead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Speedy B said:


> I wanted a GMT Pepsi but got this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thing about this 24hr bezel is that it shows sunrise and sunset for the location it's tracking. Yours is set to "None" which is why it's evenly split; set it to your current location (the selection with the arrow icon) and it'll show your local sunrise/sunset. Other locations worldwide will do the same, and UTC will also have a slight offset because solar sunrise/sunset is usually offset from UTC 0600/1800.


----------



## TraserH3

BarracksSi said:


> Cool thing about this 24hr bezel is that it shows sunrise and sunset for the location it's tracking. Yours is set to "None" which is why it's evenly split; set it to your current location (the selection with the arrow icon) and it'll show your local sunrise/sunset. Other locations worldwide will do the same, and UTC will also have a slight offset because solar sunrise/sunset is usually offset from UTC 0600/1800.
> 
> View attachment 15533042
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533043
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533044
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533045


Cool. And Apple logo is for which location?


----------



## BarracksSi

TraserH3 said:


> Cool. And Apple logo is for which location?


I typed it in for my local city as a "city abbreviation". Go to your Watch app on the phone, then Clock -> City Abbreviations, and you can edit what shows on the watch, using the list of cities you've saved in your phone's Clock -> World Clocks list.

I'll paste the logo here.  I think I typed it from my Mac into Notes as a way to transfer it.


----------



## TraserH3

BarracksSi said:


> I typed it in for my local city as a "city abbreviation". Go to your Watch app on the phone, then Clock -> City Abbreviations, and you can edit what shows on the watch, using the list of cities you've saved in your phone's Clock -> World Clocks list.
> 
> I'll paste the logo here.  I think I typed it from my Mac into Notes as a way to transfer it.


Oh I see! Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

A friend of mine does wear one of each...He loves watches and he’s a big techs too!


----------



## Scout308

awyeah said:


> I'm considering purchasing an Apple Watch. I've held off because I really like traditional watches. For me, a traditional watch is as much a style accessory as it is a way to check the time.
> 
> Currently, I wear a Fitbit Charge 3 on my left wrist and a regular watch on my right (I'm left-handed). This seems acceptable to me because I think of the fitbit as a fitness and sleep tracker and not a watch.
> 
> Does anyone do this with an Apple Watch? Would it look stupid?


Tried an Apple after an Omega.......the Apple works well, but its too much, I dont need a watch to do all that or did I really want to.........gave it to my daughter.....then the Apple with a phone came out, tried it. The convenience wasnt worth the headache, got rid of it, back to mechanical. But then came out the gen 4 or whatever, with bigger dial choices that I didnt need glasses.....now I have Apple in rotation, particularly for movies, jogging, swimming, places where i want to track activity and be discreet about checking messages, etc. or where I dont want to risk my other watches......


----------



## Scout308

Scout308 said:


> Tried an Apple after an Omega.......the Apple works well, but its too much, I dont need a watch to do all that or did I really want to.........gave it to my daughter.....then the Apple with a phone came out, tried it. The convenience wasnt worth the headache, got rid of it, back to mechanical. But then came out the gen 4 or whatever, with bigger dial choices that I didnt need glasses.....now I have Apple in rotation, particularly for movies, jogging, swimming, places where i want to track activity and be discreet about checking messages, etc. or where I dont want to risk my other watches......


PS......fit bit didnt do it for me. I do wonder about the samsung and others as they have more of a traditional watch look but wonder how they would connect and deal with an I Phone


----------



## Odie

I myself wear an AW6 on my left wrist and a “normal” watch on my right (which today is the Tissot Connect Solar). I use my AW for Health and Notifications and my other watch for time, etc.

I don’t worry about what others think of me, this works for me and could give two s**** what others may think.


----------



## ronalddheld

Might be another thread, about wearing an AW and another electronic watch?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Jenni Elle of youtube fame has joined us in the dual-wristing club with an Apple Watch opposite her conventional watch. Her latest video was a Q&A, and one of the answers addresses just this:


----------



## MrLogan13

I've been rotating out a traditional watch and my Apple Watch. Wearing both never really crossed my mind as I felt it was silly, but it seems like some people make it work for them. I may give this a try.


----------



## southswell

I’ve seen a fellow in my office building wearing two watches and it seems so odd but I can’t tell you why. It might be that he is a strange looking guy but something about it seems weird...but it might work for you tho


----------



## JTK Awesome

ronalddheld said:


> Might be another thread, about wearing an AW and another electronic watch?


Indeed, yet another of these threads.


















Just Because: Doing The Two-Wrist Tango With The Apple Watch Series 4


Double the watch, double the fun, or is two a crowd?




www.hodinkee.com





PS: I tried this and it didn't work so I sold my Apple Watch.



Speedy B said:


> I wanted a GMT Pepsi but got this instead.


And the angry WUS homage mob let you live?


----------



## ArchiMark

Glad I noticed this thread as I've been toying with getting an AW, but then wondered what would happen with my other watches.

Great to know that wearing two watches is an option....assume that after a week or so, it wouldn't seem odd anymore....


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ArchiMark said:


> Glad I noticed this thread as I've been toying with getting an AW, but then wondered what would happen with my other watches.
> 
> Great to know that wearing two watches is an option....assume that after a week or so, it wouldn't seem odd anymore....


The fact that I use the Apple Watch less as a watch is probably what made wearing it on the opposite wrist of my conventional watch seem natural to me in a way that wearing two conventional watches probably wouldn't. It didn't take me long at all to be comfortable with it.

I did have to end my habit of wearing my chronographs on the left wrist and all my other watches on the right. The context switching between wrists when only wearing one watch was not a problem, but switching which wrist had the conventional watch vs. the smart watch from one day to the next was. On chronograph days I kept looking at the chronograph for my medical data and the Apple Watch for the time. 🤣 So I've gone to wearing all the conventional watches on the left.


----------



## PCCM




----------



## DadLife

Sinn makes a dual-strap system that puts the AW on the same wrist as your watch, but on the underside. I made my own and tried it for a while, but I didn't really feel like I was using the AW enough to justify having it. To be fair, I usually feel like I'm paying too much attention to my phone/email/texts; having all that handier through the AW didn't make it easier for me to "turn off" when I got home.

Sinn Dual Strap system at WatchBuys (US retailer)


----------



## pojo1806

kokoro said:


> I wear my traditional watch on left wrist and Apple Watch on right.
> I use the AW for fitness tracking only ,when telling the time I always check left wrist.
> No one bats an eyelid that I'm wear two watches.


Same for me, normal watch on left AW on right. I have the smaller model in aluminium so it's really light, can barely feel it on my wrist.


----------



## pankajpros

Don't consider the Apple watch just a watch it is an amazing fitness tracker. So you need to clear in mind that you need a Watch for fashion purposes or fitness purposes. There is no comparison to the Apple Watch!


----------



## berni29

enkidu said:


> I do. I'd tried Apple watches from the first, but it never worked well enough to make it a true daily wear watch. But, when I upgraded to the AW4, it worked well enough to wear every day. I'm right handed and wear a traditional watch on my left and my Apple Watch on my right. Most people never notice. Watch shop people notice of course, and my SO is less than pleased about my double wristing my watches, but it's hardly the worst thing I could be doing. I only have one shot of both wrists, taken with a timer with my phone held under my chin.
> 
> 99% people won't notice. Of those who do notice, 99% won't care. Believe me, as long as you aren't wearing dirty underwear as a mask, no one will think you look stupid.
> 
> BTW I'm sure I did look pretty stupid taking this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15461032


Hi

I have several GS, and a recently acquired series 4 AW, I wear the AW inside of my right wrist so it just looks like a band and the conventional watches on my left. Only my wife thinks it looks a bit off.

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arximus

pankajpros said:


> Don't consider the Apple watch just a watch it is an amazing fitness tracker. So you need to clear in mind that you need a Watch for fashion purposes or fitness purposes. There is no comparison to the Apple Watch!


great point, tried switching between my Apple Watch and my Tudor and realized the AW is a solid digital tool vs a classic watch. Always missed the other on the wrist so started double wristing  after a week of getting use to something on my right hand, it's been great!


----------



## Ken123

Lately I wear my mechanical watch on my left wrist and AW on my right. At evening gettogethers, I rotate the AW to be on the inside of the wrist. So if anyone asks, I simply say, "this is my watch (left) and this is my fitness tracker (AW)". But during the day I do face the AW up since it is awkward to type with the face pointing down.


----------



## MrMcKee

I think both the aw and mechanical watches have their place, however i would not double-wrist…

I wore the apple watch exclusively for approx. 4 years. It somehow got boring in terms of design. Thanks to apple watch and my soon to be held wedding (i was searching for a wedding watch for myself) i discovered the world of automatic watches and since then i have aquired some models. Right now i do wear my steinhart ocean vintage red and boy i love this watch. The design, feel and timelessness is something no wearable can compete with in my opinion.

During work i like to wear my aw (although not exclusively any more as i like to switch to my steinhart when i feel the urge to). It is useful to stay connected to my partner, friends and family. Then i like to use it during workouts as well.

But when i want to feel less distruption in my life and more calmness (notifications sometimes can be really annoying), i love my analog watch. Also the design is something i really do appreciate as well as the fact that it won’t be an obsolete tech item in several years. All in all it is an item that is built to last and this makes it something special to me in this fast-paced technological world.


----------



## Vuldric

Apple needs to release a slimmed down/fitness band sized version so we can look less..unique with two watches.


----------



## SnakeMan

I have been double writing a Sinn U2 / Sinn U1000 and an Apple Watch for over 7 years and I've only ever had one person ask why I'm wearing two watches..... and this is after thousands of students & staff who come on tours and watch me extract venom from our snakes. The watches are in plain view, but I guess most visitors are looking at the snake's head / fangs and what my fingers are doing ;-)


----------



## utzelu

SnakeMan said:


> I have been double writing a Sinn U2 / Sinn U1000 and an Apple Watch for over 7 years and I've only ever had one person ask why I'm wearing two watches..... and this is after thousands of students & staff who come on tours and watch me extract venom from our snakes. The watches are in plain view, but I guess most visitors are looking at the snake's head / fangs and what my fingers are doing ;-)


It's not that people ask you why do you wear two watches - that's easy. It is that people won't ask you, yet they will form an opinion about you anyway. And I guess most of the time the opinion won't be positive (my wife said it is puerile). So I guess it depends how social one is.


----------



## coldrice

I don’t think it works but you do you. My Apple Watch generally only comes out for workouts (which is to say, less often than it should)…


----------



## mychenny

Used to wear my Fitbit Alta on the right hand and a traditional watch on the left. I am right handed and the Alta model had one of the slimmest profiles so wasn’t a big deal... also utilized it solely to track steps. Unlikely for me to consider wearing both an Apple Watch and traditional watch at the same time.


----------



## wendyrichardson

I use Apple Watch and of course they have a lot of functional advantages. BUT they will never have such a charm as a traditional watch.


----------



## awyeah

Just coming back to this - completely forgot about this thread and was randomly browsing....



coldbrew said:


> Wondering if you pulled the trigger on the Apple Watch. I wasn't planning to get one but literally just ordered it after some research...
> 
> Think I'm going to double wrist after some of the replies here.


I bought a Series 6 (the current model at the time), Stainless Steel, cellular and GPS. My priority was the Sapphire screen - and it's still completely scratch-free after daily-wear! The SS bezel is not, but I polish it from time to time and it looks good.

It's replaced all of my other watches, unfortunately. I miss my G-Shocks and Seiko mechanicals and all the others, but I'm thinking about breaking those out again for a little variety.




berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have several GS, and a recently acquired series 4 AW, I wear the AW inside of my right wrist so it just looks like a band and the conventional watches on my left. Only my wife thinks it looks a bit off.
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How well does the AW track e.g. heart rate and motion when worn on the inside?


----------



## awyeah

So after having purchased the watch shortly after I started this thread... I have to say that I really do love it. It's good at everything it does. It's helped me improve my overall health, sleep patterns, fitness, etc.

I haven't worn any other watches since then. 

That said, even with a "dressy" band like the milanese loop, it still doesn't look quite as nice as my favorite watch of all time, my Seiko SKX. I miss my mechanical watches and G-Shocks, they're all shelf queens now and i've been thinking about double-fisting again.


----------



## berni29

awyeah said:


> Just coming back to this - completely forgot about this thread and was randomly browsing....
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Series 6 (the current model at the time), Stainless Steel, cellular and GPS. My priority was the Sapphire screen - and it's still completely scratch-free after daily-wear! The SS bezel is not, but I polish it from time to time and it looks good.
> 
> It's replaced all of my other watches, unfortunately. I miss my G-Shocks and Seiko mechanicals and all the others, but I'm thinking about breaking those out again for a little variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well does the AW track e.g. heart rate and motion when worn on the inside?


Hi There, the AW works great on the inside of the wrist for me! I’m glad you have found it useful.

All the best

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Yep, every day.


----------



## CousinVinny

I was a always a traditional watch wearer and got talked into getting an AW in ‘20…. Really missing the style aspect of a traditional watch provides but haven’t wanted to give up the health metric tracking AW has… I’m going to two watches now after this thread! Really going to embrace that enginerd in me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806

I'm still in the double wrist club, Apple Watch on the right, automatic on the left.


----------



## ronalddheld

Does the wrist you wear your AW on depend on whether you are right or left handed?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ronalddheld said:


> Does the wrist you wear your AW on depend on whether you are right or left handed?


I'm semi-ambidextrous and usually wore non-chronopgraphs on the right wrist until I started wearing the Apple Watch. When I wore only one watch at a time, I didn't have a problem context switching like I started to have when I would wear Apple Watch left, conventional watch right on one day but chronograph left and Apple Watch right the next. In the end, I settled on conventional watch left, Apple Watch right everyday, simply due to frequently wearing chronographs.


----------



## Dusty78

I wear my Apple Watch 95% of the time (series 7 stainless steel space grey) which is a shame because I have some nice automatics but there’s just a convenience you get with the Apple Watch.


----------



## coldrice

Double wristing just doesn’t look right to me


----------



## johnniecats

I wore a Casio G-Shock for many years. I then did not wear a watch for years as I felt my phone filled many of the roles my Casio previously filled for me. I bought an Apple Watch for me (and the rest of the family) and really appreciated the functionality of the Apple Watch. I never loved the way it looked though. I wore just that Apple Watch for a couple of years until I started to get more interested in traditional watches. 

I swapped back and forth for a bit between wearing the Apple Watch and a mechanical watch, but I found that swapping to be inconvenient. Also, as my interest in mechanical watches grew, so did my desire to always wear a traditional watch so I was wearing the Apple Watch less and less. Since I find the Apple Watch to have some useful features and functionality, I missed those features when wearing a mechanical watch.

Then I saw this video - 



and thought the good doctor made a compelling enough argument to give wearing both watches simultaneously a go. I started wearing both and I haven't looked back. It works for me. Apple Watch on my right wrist and mechanical watch on the left wrist. I'm a "righty."

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are those that will say it is "puerile" like a previous poster's wife mentioned, but I bet I inspire more than just two watches for others to comment on. 😁

(And hats off for the previous poster's wife's vocabulary. I had to look up the definition of "puerile." Hoping to work it in a conversation this week.) 😁


----------



## kurt supe

I like traditional watches but something to be said when your watch can save your life.


----------



## Tag7800

Do you guys that "double wrist" always do it or just situationally? Such as take the traditional off at the gym or take the apple off when you know you'll just be at your desk all day?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I wear mine to display info from a third-party medical monitor, so it stays on the wrist all the time. I also never keep it on the main watch face except when it annoyingly switches itself back there, so it's not much use to me as a watch, ergo I wear a conventional watch all the time too.


----------



## JTK Awesome

I might do this again IFF

Apple makes the time and date *optional* complications on their watch faces
Apple enforces uniformity across iPhone apps and what their notifications actually do on the aWatch
Apple fixes the unreliable data synchronization between iPhone and aWatch
I have a legitimate need for a smart watch, e.g. my life depends on one
The aWatch can 100% replace an iPhone


----------



## taylorcummings97

Apple watch for the gym, runs, walks. It’s great for tracking workouts and answering calls/ changing music when active. Will never be a daily or dress watch for me, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkman11

Was given an Apple Watch as part of a sleep study. I need to wear a regular watch… so I’m that guy now! Yup, two watches, wicked watch tan. But I’m embracing it. It CAN be done.


----------



## unicratt

You do you OP! Will be a negative for me though.


----------



## JeffW2

I am going to try dual watches soon. I love my traditional watches but the functionality of the AW is so great. I did not think I needed an AW and just got it to keep up with technology.

Boy was I wrong. I love the activity rings - they are making me exercise more. I have a cellular model and really enjoy getting texts, emails and calls on my watch. No need to always carry my phone. I like having the temperature on the watch face. Apple Pay is also great on the AW. GPS is really nice on my wrist on the steering wheel with haptic alerts.

Jeff


----------



## oztech

The beauty of the AW is the ability to swap bands and swipe for a face change besides all the info available and remote camera flash for iPhone kinda nice. I still love my mechanicals but I think my quartz collection will now take a hit.


----------

